# How can I generate electricity without a magnet?



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been looking at alot of cool stuff that shows how to make 
electricity with a magnet but what if I didn't have a magnet. How Can I 
make electricity without a magnet so that I could make a magnet, and 
then make electricity with the magnet after I have created electricity 
without it. Is it possable and what do I have to do to accomplish such a 
task?


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> I have been looking at alot of cool stuff that shows how to make
> electricity with a magnet but what if I didn't have a magnet. How Can I
> make electricity without a magnet so that I could make a magnet, and
> then make electricity with the magnet after I have created electricity
> ...


ac or dc? and no not impossible. a potato , dissimilar metals, pv cells.........the list is huge:thumbsup:


http://chemistry.about.com/od/chemistryhowtoguide/a/fruitbattery.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76r41jaGJg

http://www.how-things-work-science-projects.com/coin-battery.html 


............................ and you do know about the DIY site right?


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

dissimilar metals and pv cells I am not aware of but potatoes sound like 
they could help. What do dissimilar metals and pv cells offer that would 
generate electricity? I don't have the slitest clue about either so could you tell me?


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

About Errigour
How did you find ElectricianTalk.com?
google.com
What is your electrical related field/trade:
home electricity
Location
silver springs florida


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

I was searching for a forum that I could ask an electrical question on. I
just want to be able to make a magnet for a motor without a magnet.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> I was searching for a forum that I could ask an electrical question on. I
> just want to be able to make a magnet for a motor without a magnet.


ok.......... no problem


http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091020102509AA0Tqrk


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

Thankyou.
Can I ask you what you meant by dissimilar metals, pv cells?
Also if you would but I don't want to seem Like I expect you to could you
help
me with both ac and dc methods of making electricty. Again if you don't 
want to thats fine but if you wanna show someone something cool I am 
really checking up on this post and would love to know how to create both 
dc and ac from what I have understood as lighter and heavier electricity 
forms.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> Thankyou.
> Can I ask you what you meant by dissimilar metals, pv cells?
> Also if you would but I don't want to seem Like I expect you to could you
> help
> ...


im not sure about you guy but ill help you............ im bored............






ac not many options its a standoff , dc and dissimilar metals give and take from each other, pv cell ( solar cells) they are called photovoltiac cells........

have you read ALL my prior links yet?


can you post a link to how electricity is weighed??


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes and thankyou. You don't have to post anything else but if you want
to then cool. So far I could use a hammer and a piece of iron facing north 
and south to make a magnet for electricity. I just relized there where links there and not just advertisements and I have checked them out also.
Again thank you.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> Yes and thankyou. You don't have to post anything else but if you want
> to then cool. So far I could use a hammer and a piece of iron facing north
> and south to make a magnet for electricity. I just relized there where links there and not just advertisements and I have checked them out also.
> Again thank you.


ok no prob. ......so................ what are you upto?


can you post a link on how electricity is weighed?


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm trying to make a motor that will power itself and give off extra 
electricity. But I got to thinking what if someone else couldn't make me a 
magnet for my motor what would I do so i just wanted to know if it was 
possable to make a magnet without a magnet to make electricity.

I'm not sure how electricity is weighed. I know that zinc makes either a 
posatvie or negative charge but I am not exactly certain but my hunch is 
posative. I have a very vague understanding of electrical parts but I'm
just having fun messing with stuff anyways.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> I'm trying to make a motor that will power itself and give off extra
> electricity. But I got to thinking what if someone else couldn't make me a
> magnet for my motor what would I do so i just wanted to know if it was
> possable to make a magnet without a magnet to make electricity.
> ...


what kind of "parts".?


----------



## Errigour (Sep 3, 2011)

stuff that would control the amount of electrical current flowing through the 
generator and stuff that will make control the flow of electricity so that one side is 
posative and one side is negative and other stuff that I don't know about that are 
essential to high grade engineering.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Errigour said:


> stuff that would control the amount of electrical current flowing through the
> generator and stuff that will make control the flow of electricity so that one side is
> posative and one side is negative and other stuff that I don't know about that are
> essential to high grade engineering.


ok...... dont blow your self up.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Errigour said:


> I have been looking at alot of cool stuff that shows how to make
> electricity with a magnet but what if I didn't have a magnet. How Can I
> make electricity without a magnet so that I could make a magnet, and
> then make electricity with the magnet after I have created electricity
> ...



Well a few ways but lets see light & heat 

Take your volt meter put it on dc take a wire 1 foot long take a candle put the flame under the wire in the middle of that wire put your meter on the lowest setting like milli / micro dc volts .

Tell me what you see ?

Now get you a 1000 feet of 12 wire bare hang it in the air high up anyway straight up or horizontal put your meter on ac lowest setting you really need micro volts now it depends were your at on this earth tell me what your getting ? You need to hook up your meter to each end !

You will not be able to use this voltage but its out there and is free.

And its not just static voltage but not enough to be usefull.

Theres the chemical batt take orange juice or and acid from anything of nature .

Push a copper wire into a orange push a zinc coated nail opposite side now put your meter on that on dc lowest setting you can hook them up in series say 29 oranges tell me what you see .

Metal of different types can make electrons flow between them with out a magnetic force humm but there is a magnetic force which makes this happen in metals its not just happening its there by its atomic nature .
People have been trying to find a way to get it free for may years .

Have fun


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Errigour said:


> I was searching for a forum that I could ask an electrical question on. I
> just want to be able to make a magnet for a motor without a magnet.


You obviously missed the part in the sign up page that says we do not allow DIY type questions and that this forum is for industry professionals only. 


_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

